

Good blog discussing algorithms and data structures - gnuvince
http://www.ihas1337code.com/

======
danielh
One thing that strikes me as odd is that this blog is completely focused on
sharing "technical interview questions and tips." I just skimmed a few of the
posts and there seems to be little to no mention of a practical application of
the algorithms, only "asked in interview at X, Y and Z."

When interviewing candidates for PHP web development position, I used to ask
simple questions about simple data structures. They were adapted from an
assigment about stacks and linked lists from the 1st year of my CS studies. I
was totally surprised that most candidates were absolutely clueless.

Without doubt, there are practical applications of knowledge about data
structures and algorithms. I just wonder how relevant this knowledge is for an
(entry-level) developer position and wether this kind of question is a good
fit for interviews. Any opinions?

------
phoenix24
I find <http://techinterview.org/> to be nice resource as well.

------
emef
agh, I refuse to visit a site called ihas1337code.

~~~
gnuvince
Why? The content is quite good.

~~~
emef
It was mostly a joke, I've just gotten tired of the "I has [blank]" and
1337-speak.

